# Shower advice please



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

At the stage of speccing equipment in a new house and am conflicted about showers, would be grateful for any thoughts/experiences and particularly interested in trade thoughts from folks who do this stuff for a living.

Will be a 2 story house, there's an ensuite shower fed from the boiler.
We want a second shower over the bath and have the choice from the builder of a 9.8 kw Mira Sport or a mixer tap with a shower head.

I've lived places with really good mixer tap showers and my experience of electric showers is from the 80's when you got a lukewarm trickle and nothing more so edging towards mixer but I'm sure technology and efficiency have moved on in the electric arena.

Not fussed on simultaneous showers, just want the flexibility of two.

So.... thoughts on modern electric showers...?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

We’ve the Mira sport and it’s probably the best electric shower we’ve had. Easy to use and efficient - obviously when it gets cold outside, pressure with shower drops as it slows it down some to make sure it’s heated, having said that, it’s like a full on power shower on the summer


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not in the trade so can only speak from personal experience.

My ensuite which is in the upstairs is fed of the boiler as well.

I've an electric shower in the upstairs shower room and one in the downstairs family bathroom. Both electrics are mira sport and are about 15 year old though can't recall the kw. Pressure on both of them is good as is the heat and id have no issues fitting another.

Never had a mixer tap shower so can't compare to that


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

The advantage of having both options, if your boiler goes down,you still can have a hot shower.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Caledoniandream said:


> The advantage of having both options, if your boiler goes down,you still can have a hot shower.


That's thinking outside the box and a brilliant thought :thumb:


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

When you say fed from the boiler is that a combi or do you have stored gravity / stored pressurised hot water?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Will be combi.
Really not fussed about the contingency aspect.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I would have one of each personally, that way of the boiler packs up or you get a power cut you can still get a shower.


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

I’ve had both and would always be a mixer for me now


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

JR1982 said:


> I would have one of each personally, that way of the boiler packs up or you get a power cut you can still get a shower.


I don't think the combi will fire if you have a power cut so its still cold shower time...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I don't think the combi will fire if you have a power cut so its still cold shower time...


You're right, electric goes off and so does our combi boiler.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Good point, but at least you’ll get a cold shower. With the electric one the water won’t even come out.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I fitted two boiler fed showers to our house when it was built. One thing i regret is not fitting an electric shower in one of them, just to have another option. During the summer, the only reason I turn on the central heating, is for us to get hot water to have showers. If I had an electric one, there'd be no need. 

I'd def go for one of each. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I fitted two boiler fed showers to our house when it was built. One thing i regret is not fitting an electric shower in one of them, just to have another option. During the summer, the only reason I turn on the central heating, is for us to get hot water to have showers. If I had an electric one, there'd be no need.
> 
> I'd def go for one of each.
> 
> ...


If it's a combi boiler this won't be an issue.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> If it's a combi boiler this won't be an issue.


Sorry, but I'd have said I have oil fired central heating.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Nothing against Mira but have you looked at Aqualisa?
These are quite expensive but really good quality and service.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

AnthonyUK said:


> Nothing against Mira but have you looked at Aqualisa?
> These are quite expensive but really good quality and service.


They are the same company with the same service team :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

We have an Aqualisa 10.5kw Quartz in the Ensuite. Came in the new build when we moved in December 2015, it's been replaced twice under warranty. I'm sure something funny is going on with the latest replacement now but it's 'working' and they don't give you new warranty when they replace it.

Now it's out of its 2 year warranty, when it goes, I'll be plumbing in a thermostatic mixer shower to run off the combi.

In the main bathroom, it didn't come with any shower. Just a bath and only tiled about 4 up. So when the Aqualisa broke the first time, I bought an over the tap job from Argos so we could shower and pinned a white shower curtain to the wall behind and along so the wall wouldn't get wet. Came in handy when it broke for a 2nd time!

With the baby, we only use the main bathroom to bath her but as she grows up she'll want a proper shower in there, so we'll re-tile and install a hidden thermostatic mixer shower in there too.

In my opinion and experience, thermostatic mixer showers that run off combi boilers have always been more reliable than electric and I think possibly cheaper to run overall. If you buy one with a decent cartridge it should last donkeys years.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

A mixer shower off a combi or pressurised cylinder will always be a much nicer shower. But electric showers have got better and the Mira sport is a good one. As said above they are a good alternative if your boiler breaks down. If you do get a mixer don’t get a cheap one. Parts will be a nightmare to get hold of and it will not be as reliable.

Cooks even on an oil boiler you shouldn’t need to run your heating to get hot water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

funkydunk said:


> A mixer shower off a combi or pressurised cylinder will always be a much nicer shower. But electric showers have got better and the Mira sport is a good one. As said above they are a good alternative if your boiler breaks down. If you do get a mixer don't get a cheap one. Parts will be a nightmare to get hold of and it will not be as reliable.
> 
> Cooks even on an oil boiler you shouldn't need to run your heating to get hot water.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was having a look at our hot water tank last night, that has an immersion heater as well which I guess is a backup for when your boiler goes?)


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Mother-Goose said:


> I was having a look at our hot water tank last night, that has an immersion heater as well which I guess is a backup for when your boiler goes?)


That's correct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I swear by our combi boiler with a power shower, the first time I didn't have to run around in it to get wet!! only had electric before this!!:thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Cookies said:


> I fitted two boiler fed showers to our house when it was built. One thing i regret is not fitting an electric shower in one of them, just to have another option. During the summer, the only reason I turn on the central heating, is for us to get hot water to have showers. If I had an electric one, there'd be no need.
> 
> I'd def go for one of each.
> 
> ...


What about you pots and pans would you wash them in cold water then ?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

THE CHAMP said:


> What about you pots and pans would you wash them in cold water then ?


Dish washer lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

One of each for me seems a wise choice. Had a few power cuts down the years during which, not being able to have a shower was never a thought or concern?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

We have 2 en suites both with,

https://www.screwfix.com/p/aqualisa...thermostatic-therrmostatic-power-shower/2115j

Aqualisa, one of them over 10 years has had a fault, the great thing about them is they are totally self serviceable, the part cost £30 from amazon (genuine) and was fixed in ten minutes loads on line.

Variable power, great constant thermostatic. Absolutely fantastic. No screwfix seems to be the cheapest and very easy to fit.


----------

